# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .:: ليلة عرس ::. .:: عبدالامير الستراوي::.

## شجرة الحياة

السلام عليكم 

اليكم الاصدار 

ليلة عرس بصووت الرادوود 
عبدالامير الستراوي
7
7
7
7
7




يايمة لاتنسيني
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=54b3dzki4o


مليت مليت
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=lb609cwq48


أهل البلد حلوين
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=gljoul39vi


البحرانية
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=samzs6ofpo


لو جاك خطاب
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=6uxnjux1tg


في أول أسبوع
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=akbei5tjwv


تفاحة الفردوس
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=hy47q2355m


هالليلة
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=0gbgh2yqxb


زفوها زفوها
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=7s2oc5crce


مابين اخوانه
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=pym755hgr3


تستاهلين
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=0usfk04idz


واتريمبوا
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=6wcv1g1e0q


ياهل العروس
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=66z84a3pp3


ما شفتوونه
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=6p464bj5fd




(( للأمانه منقول))

----------


## ملاذالطير

مشكور على النقل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شجرة الحياة*
*الف شكر لك ع تنزيل هالاصدار الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*بانتظار كل جديد*
*موفقين*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وآخيراً نزل الأصدار* 
*شكراً لك*
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف شكر لج اختي
شجرة الحيااه 

وانشاء الله انزل الاصداار
وشكله حلو...
ننتظر جديدكـ..
روح وريحان

----------


## المنتصر

جزيل الشكر لكم وبالتوفيق للرادود أمير الستراوي

----------


## نور الحوراء

*مشكورة أختي*

*الله يوفقكِ أن شاء الله*

*أختكِ\نور الحوراء.*

----------


## شجرة الحياة

السلام عليكم 


شكرا للجميع على المرووور 

واهو فعلا اصدار حلوو وااااجد

ونتمنى انه يعجب الجميع 

تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي على الاصدار الحلو
يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافية
بنتظار جديدك خيتو
تحياتي لك اخوك
الــــــــنــــــــاري

----------


## رافضيه للأبد

مشكوره اختي على النقل ..
ويعطيك الف عافيه ..
وبإنتظار جديدك ..

----------


## زهرة القلوب

يسلمو خيتو على النقل 
جزاك الله خيرا 
تحياتي زهرة القلوب

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزه شجرة الحياة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..
لك خالص تحياتي..
محبة علي عليه السلام...

----------


## الجورية

الصراحه انا وايد عجبني ويعطيج العافيه
وابي منج طلب ابي اسمع قراءة مولد للملايات اللي في البحرين خاطري
كان تقدرين ساعديني وبعد ابي جلوات قديمه حق العرس
       ويعطيج العافيه خيتوا

----------


## الراوي

شكراً لك أختي شجرة الحياة على الإصدار الرائع

----------


## عالم خيالي

إصدار أكثر من رائع^________^

----------


## المنتصر

شكرا بس اكو قصائد تتكلم عن السعودية اذا ممكن تخليها خاصه بالسعودية

 للرادود أمير الستراوي

----------


## المحبوبة

شكرا لك ِ


إصدار في غاية الرروعة

----------


## بنت تاروت

إصدار رائع مشكوره وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*بارك الله فيك اخوي ع الأصدار*
*ويعطيك الله العافيه* 
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## ريومه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مودتي

----------


## القلب الجريح

ييييييييييييييييييييييييييسلموووووووووووووووووعللى هل موضوع

----------


## القلب الجريح

يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل
هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي

----------


## القلب الجريح

هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي
هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي
هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي
هذا عدنان جالس يغني لي لينا يالتاكسي
ياعبسي خذني لها ياعبسي
وبطريقك خلنا نمر ناخذ سمك مشوي


مشتاقه حبيبتي لينا مشتاقه
خذني لها بسرعه
لاقفز من السفينه واكسر نفسي


قدام بعدقدام ولف يمين بعد يمين
شفها هناك تنطرني


مافيني اصبر انا مافيني
فيني وله كبر قفزتي


والشوق احرق عيني
خذني لها واعطيك دبل ضفادع ياعبسي


لا ياعبسي اصبر ولا تحاكيني
خلني اسمع صوتها اهي تحاكيني تبي


تعرف انا ويني ؟
انا جيت انا جيت ومعي لك سمك مشوي


خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي



خذني لها واعطيك دبل ياعبسي

----------


## عبق الورد

مشكووور شجرة الحياء 

المقاطع مرررة حلوة

ربي لايحرمنا من تواجدك 

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------

